# The Gynaecologist



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

A gynaecologist had become fed up with malpractice insurance and paperwork, and was burned out. Hoping to try another career where skillful hands would be beneficial, he decided to become a mechanic. He went to the local technical college, signed up for evening classes, attended diligently, and learned all he could.

When the time of the practical exam approached, the gynaecologist prepared carefully for weeks, and completed the exam with tremendous skill. When the results came back, he was surprised to find that he had obtained a score of 150%. Fearing an error, he called the Instructor, saying, "I don't want to appear ungrateful for such an outstanding result, but I wonder if there is an error in the grade?"

The instructor said, "During the exam, you took the engine apart perfectly, which was worth 50% of the total mark. You put the engine back together again perfectly, which is also worth 50% of the mark."
After a pause, the instructor added, "I gave you an extra 50% because you did it all through the exhaust pipe, which I've never seen done in my entire career".


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I like that! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Is he the same bloke that wallpapered his hallway t hrough the letter. :lol: 
He only left his original career becuase of some bad days at the orifice!!! :lol:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

i wanted to be a brain surgeon when i grew up, but i only grew to be three foot tall, so became a gynaecologist instead !


----------

